# Critics raise the alarm over U.S. police drone plans



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*[URL='http://www.masscops.com/newsbar/topnews/critics_raise_the_alarm_over_u_s_police_drone_plans'][URL='http://www.masscops.com/newsbar/Technology/critics_raise_the_alarm_over_u_s_police_drone_plans']Critics raise the alarm over U.S. police drone plans[/URL][/URL]*

reuters.com - Jan. 11 - U.S. civil rights groups are raising the alarm about plans by the Houston and Miami police forces to add unmanned aerial drones to their crime-fighting arsenals. Law enforcement officials say the drones will help in the hunt for criminals and missing persons but critics claim they could also be used to spy on ordinary citizens. 8 hr 57 min ago


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

I guess the drones are going to make it a little harder for them to deal drugs on street corners. Protest away, and remember "We are watching YOU"


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Why would the police 'spy' onr ordinary citizens. We're all people watchers and though it can be entertaining, it can be extremely boring as well. Why do all these privacy issue nincompoops feel law enforcement really gives two shits about what average joe citizen is doing anyway? I'm fed up with the belly aching. Remember the outcry when Brookline put cameras in PUBLIC SQUARES!?!? Insane.

By the way, I've got this fantastic poster-framed-put out by the Mets years ago showing a motorcylcle cop standing in front of a couple of saw horses and vehicles with a stern look and the caption is the line from the Police song; "Every step you take, every move you make, we'll be watching you: The Police"

I LOVE THAT POSTER!


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

How is a drone any different than a police helicopter? Besides the obvious lack of people in the cockpit.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

ShmitDiesel said:


> How is a drone any different than a police helicopter? Besides the obvious lack of people in the cockpit.


Drones blow up poor Pakistani civilians and look how many Pakistanis live in this country now. It only stands to reason we'll have whole neighborhoods blown to bits with these drones!

Sarcasm, my way communcation since 1972.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Kilvinsky said:


> Drones blow up poor Pakistani civilians and look how many Pakistanis live in this country now. It only stands to reason we'll have whole neighborhoods blown to bits with these drones!.


Inshallah....


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Lunenburg P said:


> On September 28, 2011 a federal lawsuit was filed in the United States District Court for the District of Massachusetts against Lunenburg, Massachusetts Police Chief Daniel F. Bourgeois, individually and in his official capacity, and Lunenburg patrolman Jason P. Poitras, individually and in his official capacity for alleged civil rights violations. The federal lawsuit case number is 4:11-cv-40182-TSH and the link to the case docket can be found here... http://dockets.justia.com/docket/massachusetts/madce/4:2011cv40182/139332/


Lunenburg. Stop posting this same story in multiple threads.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

There are a couple of guys in my dept. whose cruisers could be mistaken for drones, i.e., no operator present, while they are in them.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Lunenburg P said:


> Sorry CC, the federal civil rights lawsuit filed against the Town of Lunenburg and two if its police officers (Dan Bourgeois and Jason Poitras) is simply a civil rights complaint alleging misconduct and a cover up. It's not a verdict of any kind. It's similar, in some ways, to a criminal charge or an arrest that alleges misconduct. It's simply an allegation of a series of civil rights violations. As law enforcement professionals, and the many that support this community, clearly we need to do better, as the botched Fitchburg drug raid suggests. And, as always, try and keep your Glock holstered, please.


What the hell does Lunenburg PD problems have to do with aerial drones in Miami? Start another thread and post away, crime fighter.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Me thinks Lunenburg PD is a crank. Any real message this poster might be trying to share is simply trying our patience.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Lunenburg P said:


> Sorry CC, the federal civil rights lawsuit filed against the Town of Lunenburg and two if its police officers (Dan Bourgeois and Jason Poitras) is simply a civil rights complaint alleging misconduct and a cover up. It's not a verdict of any kind. It's similar, in some ways, to a criminal charge or an arrest that alleges misconduct. It's simply an allegation of a series of civil rights violations. As law enforcement professionals, and the many that support this community, clearly we need to do better, as the botched Fitchburg drug raid suggests. And, as always, try and keep your Glock holstered, please.


Oh thank God you explained that. I had no idea that a complaint was not the same thing as a verdict.


----------

